# "triggerd !!1!"



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

ok so "triggered !!11! uwu" seems to be most tbt users' All Time Favourite Joke  and i kinda wanted to discuss it lmao

to start stuff off, i'm aiming for a serious discussion and not a ton of baiting, ****posting, *taking out popcorn*, or whatever. hopefully you all can be chill ppl but Yeah this is tbt so i'm not expecting a whole bunch ....

anyways so what do you all think of the "triggered!!!" joke? for context, if no one knows what it is, it's basically something Ultra Funny that ppl write as replies when someone seems offended, or when someone could get offended. 

"Trigger" can be used in a lot of different contexts, but from what i gather this joke is aimed at the "14 yr olds of tumblr who get triggered by everything" aka mentally ill people with disorders like ptsd. lol.

Is it funny? do you say it yourself? why/why not?
and what do you think about triggers in general? is it okay to make fun of them? Were Triggers Invented By The Evil Social Justice Warriors Of Tumblr? Are they exaggerating by wanting trigger warnings? discuss !!!



n just to let u all know!!! i hate the "triggered !!11!!22" joke n think ppl who make fun of triggers are really insensitive and should just put themselves in a barrel 4 a week n rethink their life choices


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

used to be funny in certain situations before everybody started saying it for everything


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

i think its ok


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 22, 2016)

I like it because I think these people are too sensitive and need to relax.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 22, 2016)

It's only funny when done right.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2016)

It doesn't bother me tbh, it can be funny now and then but it does get extremely annoying.

I don't really see an inherent issue with broad trigger warnings like "This show contains gore and scenes of a sexual nature" and I understand why people need trigger warnings and stuff but honestly it's just _too much_ sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2016)

Well it's stupid either way both for people posting and people overreacting so they can get sympathy.. Like obviously don't go there looking for it if you know you can't handle those posts.. Yes I know you shouldn't state it like "get off the whole internet then!11" but really I think a lot of people are overreacting this. Just ignore it and if you see just scroll past it and ignore it. Of course the posts will keep appearing if people trumpet it out everywhere.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 22, 2016)

It doesn't bother me but usually I don't find it funny so it doesn't make a very good joke but like I see nothing wrong with saying it


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

it deoends on what situation its being used in. i personally dont find it funny regardless, and i dont use the joke so yeah


----------



## Chicha (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not a fan of people making a joke out of it. It's usually done in poor taste imo. On tumblr, I would tag things as trigger warning in case I reblog anything that's very serious like death, violence, abuse, etc. so others won't see it if it's blacklisted. If someone asked me to add a trigger warning, I'll do it out of politeness. I understand there's stuff people would not want to encounter or be reminded of something unpleasant on the Internet. I might judge someone if it's something like... say, fruit. 

Most people on tumblr use the tag 'tw: abuse' or whatever word fits the post. It's all about who you follow. As long as you're following reasonable people, there's really nothing to worry about tbh.


----------



## seliph (Aug 22, 2016)

It's not funny for several reasons. One being that aside from what it holds, it's an old, tired joke that's been beaten into the ground for so long it's amazing people _aren't_ tired of it.

But most of all, it's people being jerks. Like, no matter how you wanna sugar coat it or how much you "use the joke differently", the base of it is making fun of people who have experienced trauma. You don't know the reasons behind peoples' triggers, and they don't owe you an explanation. Just because something seems ridiculous to be triggered by doesn't mean it's someone being "too sensitive" or a "special snowflake" and you are _not_ the one to make that call. You don't know what happened to them.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 22, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> n just to let u all know!!! i hate the "triggered !!11!!22" joke n think ppl who make fun of triggers are really insensitive and should just put themselves in a barrel 4 a week n rethink their life choices



this makes me feel sad because I find the triggered jokes funny XD x.x dont kill me

i mean like the non harsh joking around kinda way of triggered around school...


----------



## seliph (Aug 22, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> this makes me feel sad because I find the triggered jokes funny XD x.x dont kill me



Imagine how sad you'd feel when you've been through a traumatic experience and see someone making light of it


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 22, 2016)

nvll said:


> Imagine how sad you'd feel when you've been through a traumatic experience and see someone making light of it



edited post

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: meme of triggered












like that one for example


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> edited post
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol leafy i watched that guy a few times


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2016)

I mean, I have triggers. I can't drink eggnog because I was sexually abused as a child and it reminds me of my abuser because we drank it all the time. But that doesn't mean I expect people to cater to me because of my triggers.

As for the joke, I don't care tbh. It's dead like the Harambe meme but I think it's a dick move if you don't believe triggers are real. Many vets with PTSD have triggers and go hide under the table or cry if they hear something that reminds them of gunfire.

Triggers are real and they exist for people who have been through severely traumatic things. Its fine to joke about it imo but intentionally triggering someone is a dick move

Also **** every tumblr idiot who turned triggers into "I don't like hearing views that make me uncomfortable." **** you sensitive idiots. Never been through a traumatic event and they ruined the word and turned it into the joke it is today.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

kayleee said:


> It doesn't bother me but usually I don't find it funny so it doesn't make a very good joke but like I see nothing wrong with saying it



it makes fun of trauma survivors who struggle on a daily basis with mental illness due to trauma. people are usually way more understanding when it comes to "real triggers" like hearing gunshots if you are a veteran, but many people have "weird" triggers that people don't accept. so they make fun of it. lol becuase it is so much fun to see someone go into a panic attack because they were triggered by something "small"


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 22, 2016)

tbh anyone says here something that someone disagrees with, and they jump on you like spiders

cough* cough*


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> tbh anyone says here something that someone disagrees with, and they jump on you like spiders
> 
> cough* cough*



? how is this related to this thread. and who are you refering to


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> it makes fun of trauma survivors who struggle on a daily basis with mental illness due to trauma. people are usually way more understanding when it comes to "real triggers" like hearing gunshots if you are a veteran, but many people have "weird" triggers that people don't accept. so they make fun of it. lol becuase it is so much fun to see someone go into a panic attack because they were triggered by something "small"



trigger =/= this only bothers me a little so let me make a big deal out of it to get my way in everything and make people with actual triggers look ridiculous 
which is whats being made fun of fyi


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have no qualm cutting anyone out of my RL that says or uses "triggered, lol" or any version thereof seriously. If they're "joking" there's some wiggle room, but as time goes by my interest in putting up with asshats diminishes. And so far, the only RL people I've met who think making "jokes" about someone being triggered are, one and all, asshats in my considered opinion. I still have a couple that are still friends, but I'll probably let them go sooner rather than later. Life is too short to waste time with people you don't along with, and I have no interest in staying friends for "old times sake" alone.

So, to sum it up, I find it incredibly helpful to filter out those people I don't want to spend time with, much like SJW (part of me still cannot believe that being called an SJW is supposed to be an *insult* like.. wtf is wrong with these people that they think I should feel BAD for working to improve things... the rest of me, honestly just wrote the whole thing off as a bad jake made up by every negative "gamer" stereotype out there, largely because the asshat who tried to insult me with it - the first time I heard of SJW - exemplifies the worst of those stereotypes himself, but I digress).

I think of trigger warnings as just extentions of the normal, everyday "warnings" we give to people in normal, everyday situations. If you know someone is deathly afraid of spiders, you take that into account when you notice a giant ****ing spider poised to land on their head (I have seen this happen a surprising number of times). If you're not in need of some kind of help yourself (medical, sabbatical in a barrel for a week, whatever), you will NOT try and make things worse for the person. That is called empathy, and is a trait first developed during toddlerhood. It is a good thing. People who do not have enough (or any) natural empathy often need to develop special techniques to be able to function in society, as empathy is a foundation of our cultures (even less demonstrative ones still have the empathy stuff going on, it just gets expressed differently).

Since I spend my professional life working to build those emerging empathatic skills, I don't care to spend my private time around adults who willfully disregard the feelings of others. It's juvenile, and to be frank, I don't work with that age range for a good reason - I don't have the patience for that stuff.

I'm also continually amused at the cognitive dissonance caused by person x getting offended (aka, triggered) by the mere occurance of person y feeling offended by "z" ... that's the one kind of "triggered" joke I can enjoy, where the point is the hypocrisy of triggered people being offended that other people were offended.. the kind of humour that "punches up" is good, for many reasons, but "punching down" is not acceptable.


----------



## seliph (Aug 22, 2016)

kallie said:


> Also **** every tumblr idiot who turned triggers into "I don't like hearing views that make me uncomfortable." **** you sensitive idiots. Never been through a traumatic event and they ruined the word and turned it into the joke it is today.


I see a few people mention this but I've never seen it happen? Then again I don't really mess with SJ tumblr so idk



ShayminSkies said:


> tbh anyone says here something that someone disagrees with, and they jump on you like spiders
> 
> cough* cough*



This is a forum. If you post on a discussion, there will be people who will disagree with you. That doesn't mean they're "jumping on you".

If you can't handle disagreements then don't post on debatable topics.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 22, 2016)

nvll said:


> I see a few people mention this but I've never seen it happen? Then again I don't really mess with SJ tumblr so idk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you didn't even let me finish?... anyways I'm out peace

I LIKE THE SIMPLE NON-HARSH PUSH AROUND THE SHOULDER JOKE, NOT THE TRAUMATIZE PEOPLE JOKE


----------



## seliph (Aug 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> trigger =/= this only bothers me a little so let me make a big deal out of it to get my way in everything and make people with actual triggers look ridiculous
> which is whats being made fun of fyi



I don't doubt you but it's led to people with actual triggers being made fun of and targetted because their triggers "seem made up" or "seem like they're making a joke".

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> you didn't even let me finish?... anyways I'm out peace



How is someone on a forum supposed to know when you're done posting lol what

Put all your thoughts in one post at the same time then?


----------



## boujee (Aug 22, 2016)

I really don't believe what a lot of people say on the Internet. At first I was considerate with people with actual trauma but as time goes by a lot of people just want to jump on that bandwagon of something serious to only make it a joke. 

Something like rape, sure.
Going on a panic attack over apples when deliberately looking at a cooking blog? No. 
As much as people have freedom of speech and expression, I don't find it nessecarly for me to tag every little thing I do for a stranger I don't even know nor care about.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

hiyori said:


> trigger =/= this only bothers me a little so let me make a big deal out of it to get my way in everything and make people with actual triggers look ridiculous
> which is whats being made fun of fyi



other ppl dont have the right to choose what is a trigger for survivors lmao. it's hard to know who is exaggerating and who is really triggered. so it's better to respect everyone.

and imo the people who are making ppl w "real triggers" look ridiculous are the people who think it's a bunch of fun to make fun of triggers but yeah okay. 
mentally ill people don't have to have reasons that are cool w/ nts to have their mental illness respected imo


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think people that make triggered 'jokes' are actually mocking or making light of trauma that people have experienced, y'know, nobody posts a violent video that would obvisly affect people like "gonna trigger some sjw's today", that's not what people do. I'm sure most people agree that mentally ill people and people who have experienced trauma sometimes need trigger warnings for things (for example, violence, drugs, sex), I'm sure it's never anyone's intention to mock that.

However some people give people who legitimately suffer a bad name, similar to that attack helicopter thing, those people aren't mocking trans/gay/bi people, it's all because a certain group of people act in a certain hostile way, leading people to make these jokes in retaliation.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> other ppl dont have the right to choose what is a trigger for survivors lmao. it's hard to know who is exaggerating and who is really triggered. so it's better to respect everyone.
> 
> and imo the people who are making ppl w "real triggers" look ridiculous are the people who think it's a bunch of fun to make fun of triggers but yeah okay.
> mentally ill people don't have to have reasons that are cool w/ nts to have their mental illness respected imo




Sure I have a weird obscure trigger. That doesn't mean I expect people to coddle me and to tag every mention of eggnog. It's fine to use it and talk about it with your therapist, but expecting random people to cater to you is dumb.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2016)

Its funny depending on which situation you use it


----------



## focus (Aug 22, 2016)

i say tiggered way too much for a person that actually gets triggered by stuff like vomit. but its a funny joke lol


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

oh wow that typo in the title wasnt intentional .,, now im embarrassed anYWAYS 



kallie said:


> Sure I have a weird obscure trigger. That doesn't mean I expect people to coddle me and to tag every mention of eggnog. It's fine to use it and talk about it with your therapist, but expecting random people to cater to you is dumb.



yeah well that's not what i meant, really? like, i have weird triggers but i don't tell people about them because it is impossible to avoid certain things and asking other people to censor themselves is a bit weird and not rly good.

but i'm still allowed to be upset when i get troggered, and i am allowed to ask people who are okay with tagging triggers to tag mine. i don't see why so many people are seriously angry about tumblr kids having blacklists with things they would like their mutuals to tag for them.
if they have no problem tagging it and it will make the person w/ the triggers have a better time i don't see why people feel the need to make fun of it.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2016)

I get triggers are real, I just don't like it when people expect the entire world to bend over because of their trigger.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

It can be funny sometimes, and I even find it funny, but it lowkey feels like people are making fun of me


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I get triggers are real, I just don't like it when people expect the entire world to bend over because of their trigger.



ok so this is a serious question, but like how often do you see that? i understand if you meet someone with a trigger who blames you when you sccidentslly triggered them even if you didn't know. but from that point you should try your best to remember it because that's just basic respect for that person imo.

obviously not everyone can stop saying a certain word, but in a small group of people or around a certain person it shouldn't be oo hard or unreasonable to make adjustments.


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 22, 2016)

kallie said:


> Sure I have a weird obscure trigger. That doesn't mean I expect people to coddle me and to tag every mention of eggnog. It's fine to use it and talk about it with your therapist, but expecting random people to cater to you is dumb.



I'm sorry that happened to you.

I've never come across a situation even vaguely compatible with that, I'm sorry. No one I know uses trigger warns to hide mentions of words, or enforce blanket bans on any triggering substance. I have no expectations that strangers will automatically know and cater to my personal triggers, anymore than they would my fears, my tastes, or anything else, that would be absurd. But when I explain that I have personal issue with x, and suggest or request alternatives - I absolutely expect a certain amount of social courtesy. I don't need to justify myself, let alone explain the traumatic incident, in order to be listened to. And so far I've found that no reasonable person has had a problem with working things out with me. It's just a part of the normal social give and take. To be fair, I had a lot of help working on my communication skills in this area, which certainly helps.

But. I have friends who avoid certain drinks for the same reason you do, and we avoid having those around out of courtesy and respect.  

The courtesy I would grant automatically in a social context where this is possible. I don't drink fruity cocktails next to my friend who is now horribly allergic to pineapple but used to love eating it. That is respect, since I can only imagine how hard that must be for them. I can take my fruity cocktail somewhere else if it's that important to me. If a stranger asked me if I could possibly move, or let them move away (assuming they were stuck) because my drink was bothering them, then I would agree out of courtesy. I don't need to hear a tragic backstory before I can be bothered to move. I might be confused, or a bit worried I did something wrong, but at no point would I be stopping to question how "real" the person's issue might be, whether they might be trying to get attention, or anything along those lines. I just don't think it's my place to vet someone's eligibility to social courtesy.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

They are all boring non-jokes by people wanted to be offended by something.
If you have an embarrassing memory involving a cherry bubblegum, the same bubblegum will just trigger that memory. End of story. It's really interesting how bored kids can make a big deal out of anything. But they'll grow up eventually. And the grown people copying them will have to face real life someday.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 22, 2016)

I say it online. I say it IRL.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I get triggers are real, I just don't like it when people expect the entire world to bend over because of their trigger.



That's the issue most have. Triggers aren't a personality trait, it's something victims of crime have to work through in worst case scenarios to be able to be a functioning member of society again. But you know, attention seeking people will take anything and give it a bad taste.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 22, 2016)

I sometimes make triggered jokes as like... a way of poking fun at people who make triggered jokes? Like some kind of Double Irony or something.

IDK as a mentally ill person it bothers me that people like to treat the subjects that can harm a mentally ill person or trauma survivor or whatnot as just silly jokes.

I also always see this "oh people are too sensitive" but if it literally sends you into some kind of panic attack or dissociation episode like. it might literally damage you worse to be exposed to your triggers, to just try to "deal with it", and even in the case of exposure therapy where some people like to say "You can't have triggers because being exposed to things that bother you make you stronger!" or whatever ?? Like the difference between a person being exposed to their triggers irl and being exposed to their triggers as part of therapy is that they have 100% assurance that it's in a safe environment and within their control. If you take away the assurance of safety and that level of control then it's probably going to be traumatic. I mean I'm not an expert on exposure therapy so I could be wrong but I'm 99% sure the therapist doesn't just pull out a giant spider if you are triggered by spiders and if the patient screams they just say "haha ##Triggered"

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I get triggers are real, I just don't like it when people expect the entire world to bend over because of their trigger.



TBH though 99% of what I've seen for having people "bend over backwards" is asking someone if they can take like two seconds to tag food or eye horror or violence or whatnot, like 99% of what I have seen with trigger warning stuff online is literally just. asking if someone can be kind enough to take two seconds out of their day to do something that might prevent them from having a panic attack or meltdown, I'm curious as to what you've seen that constitutes "bending over backwards"?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't really think it's funny because it's so overused at this point.
As far as REAL triggering not "this made me uncomfortable" that's not okay. I think the word is used too often for people just being uncomfortable and not the real thing.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I don't really think it's funny because it's so overused at this point.
> As far as REAL triggering not "this made me uncomfortable" that's not okay. I think the word is used too often for people just being uncomfortable and not the real thing.



yea this is the best way to put it


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 22, 2016)

tbh i make the triggered joke all the time with my friends but it usually isn't related to anything that actually triggers people? so idk, i think in those cases it can be really hilarious. i don't use trigger warnings at all on tumblr because the worst thing i've reblogged had some blood in it. i do think it's hilarious/eye-roll worthy when people use the tw: tag for the littlest of things omg like if you're triggered by something so small please get off the internet.


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

already posted here but k

im one of those people who are overly sensitive, and yeah its annoying but really its not my fault im like this..its not fun. trust me. i get triggered by a lot too; certain words or things such as songs, games, etc will bring up really bad memories and i just cant handle

in certain non-serious cases, the whole triggered joke can be funny depending on the circumstances, but at this point the whole joke is just extremely overrused and just not funny anymore

so yeah


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 22, 2016)

When used at the right time, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 22, 2016)

I never use the word "triggered" when it comes to people. People are not guns or bombs that just go off when something happens. I might say that a post could incite someone to do something bad, but at the end of the day, it's the person's brain and not the post that causes someone to do something.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I don't really think it's funny because it's so overused at this point.
> As far as REAL triggering not "this made me uncomfortable" that's not okay. I think the word is used too often for people just being uncomfortable and not the real thing.


  i mean.,, triggers that dont literally cause anxiety attacks n stuff are valid too. i think that people who are like "/: i dont like this tv show for no other reason than i havent watched it, please tw tag it :^)" are obviously using the word wrong, but ppl who have gone through trauma can have triggers that cause a lot of distress but don't put us in a panic attack.

and it's not other ppl's place to determine whose triggers are real and whose are not. it's easier to just respect people than to make fun of potentially traumatized people with backstories you have no idea of.


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> i do think it's hilarious/eye-roll worthy when people use the tw: tag for the littlest of things omg like if you're triggered by something so small please get off the internet.



Literally anything can put someone into a panic attack though, that's why it's called a trigger. Being on the internet is actually safer in a sense because it is easier to avoid these things by asking people to simply add a tag for it.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> Literally anything can put someone into a panic attack though, that's why it's called a trigger. Being on the internet is actually safer in a sense because it is easier to avoid these things by asking people to simply add a tag for it.



I guess? but it's not like asking one person to tag something ridiculously obscure that triggers you will make it less likely for you to be exposed to it somewhere else on the Internet. emphasis on the trigger being something random and atypical when thinking of common triggers.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> Literally anything can put someone into a panic attack though, that's why it's called a trigger. Being on the internet is actually safer in a sense because it is easier to avoid these things by asking people to simply add a tag for it.



yeah exactly
like, ik i cant avoid my triggers all the time but i can ask people i know online to tag certain things so i don't have to see them. it just makes stuff a lot easier and more enjoyable for me, and i don't see why people feel the need to make fun of it.

like, from what i've seen people who say that joke don't defend people with Actual Super Real And By NTs Approved Triggers, they just like to make fun of mentally ill people for being mentally ill and traumatized. whhiiiich i don't think is all that much fun


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> I guess? but it's not like asking one person to tag something ridiculously obscure that triggers you will make it less likely for you to be exposed to it somewhere else on the Internet. emphasis on the trigger being something random and atypical when thinking of common triggers.



Sure, but there's nothing bad about having one more safe space. I think that's why people turn to tumblr as their outlet rather than other social media because blacklisting anything there is pretty easy as long as people are willing to tag it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> yeah exactly
> like, ik i cant avoid my triggers all the time but i can ask people i know online to tag certain things so i don't have to see them. it just makes stuff a lot easier and more enjoyable for me, and i don't see why people feel the need to make fun of it.
> 
> like, from what i've seen people who say that joke don't defend people with Actual Super Real And By NTs Approved Triggers, they just like to make fun of mentally ill people for being mentally ill and traumatized. whhiiiich i don't think is all that much fun



This is just my own experience of course but yeah the vast majority of people I've witnessed making those jokes will be like "I'm not making fun of traumatized people, just people with stupid ridiculous triggers like oranges" and I'm like "....... So traumatized people......."


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

^ yeah, people generslly only accept tiggers if they make a crap ton if sense to them, like oh you're a veteran of corde hearing stuff that sounds like gunshots makes you upset!!!! but ppl dont understand when it's things that arent as obvious ...


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> Sure, but there's nothing bad about having one more safe space. I think that's why people turn to tumblr as their outlet rather than other social media because blacklisting anything there is pretty easy as long as people are willing to tag it.



fair enough. I guess I still find it odd/unlikely that anyone with such an obscure trigger (or anyone in general) would solely use tumblr. like, even off social media I'm sure you'd be triggered elsewhere, so even though it's one "safer place" the gravity of having tws for atypical things you'd be exposed to anywhere doesn't click with me as much as typical triggers do. I also think you can still take trigger warnings too far. my original post was written with a person in mind I had followed on tumblr before they deactivated. they added tws to every other post. I feel like they couldn't have possibly had followers who asked to them to add trigger warnings to those things?


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 23, 2016)

Honestly, I've never been a fan of the whole 'triggered' joke. Sure, people can go ahead and say 'oh hey, I'm triggered by ect.', but I think even making up triggers is insensitive. I mean, for those who have PTSD and the like, I don't think they want to have the word 'trigger' associated with something that people on the internet have made. I'm speaking from personal experience on this one- I can't even say to my psychologist that I was triggered by a certain thing because I think I may be turning into someone who just 'makes up' triggers, even if there's a reasonable explanation for it. 
I may be wrong in that assumption, but there could be others out there who may feel the same way and hence rarely bring up the fact that someone or something triggered them to a professional or even the person who had brought the thing up, so really, they're not helping themselves or allowing others to help them with overcoming these triggers.

I may have overthought that whole statement, and people are free to do whatever, but I just thing making light of something that does effect people who have a legitimate reason to be triggered isn't okay.


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> fair enough. I guess I still find it odd/unlikely that anyone with such an obscure trigger (or anyone in general) would solely use tumblr. like, even off social media I'm sure you'd be triggered elsewhere, so even though it's one "safer place" the gravity of having tws for atypical things you'd be exposed to anywhere doesn't click with me as much as typical triggers do. I also think you can still take trigger warnings too far. my original post was written with a person in mind I had followed on tumblr before they deactivated. they added tws to every other post. I feel like they couldn't have possibly had followers who asked to them to add trigger warnings to those things?



Maybe not only tumblr but it's one of their safe havens I guess? But I would understand it since there's a big like... social justicey crowd on there as well as a huge amount of other people who aren't neurotypical.

I don't know who you're talking about of course but if they were a popular blog I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people did ask them to tag certain things, although many people just tag warnings without being asked like blood/gore/nsfw just in case since they're common. On the other hand people being asked "Can you tag ____" will assume it's a trigger and slap "tw" on it even if it's just a matter of the person not really wanting to see said thing, and while I don't think it's helping anyone to do that they can't really ask every single person "Is that a trigger or do you just not like it?"


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> Maybe not only tumblr but it's one of their safe havens I guess? But I would understand it since there's a big like... social justicey crowd on there as well as a huge amount of other people who aren't neurotypical.
> 
> I don't know who you're talking about of course but if they were a popular blog I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people did ask them to tag certain things, although many people just tag warnings without being asked like blood/gore/nsfw just in case since they're common. On the other hand people being asked "Can you tag ____" will assume it's a trigger and slap "tw" on it even if it's just a matter of the person not really wanting to see said thing, and while I don't think it's helping anyone to do that they can't really ask every single person "Is that a trigger or do you just not like it?"



the thing is, i'm pretty sure they weren't a huge blog. we were mutuals and their posts didn't get an exceptional amount of notes. anyway, not to focus too much on that one blog...i'm all for automatically tagging warnings for blood/gore, nsfw, rape, etc. but when you're tagging every tiny thing, i can't help but feel like that's making a mockery out of actual triggers. and i think someone's mentioned it before, but one thing about part of the tumblr crowd is...are they actually _triggered_ or is this something that just makes them feel some level of discomfort? and tbh whenever i make triggered jokes i'm always thinking about the latter group. i can't speak for others but


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

so tagging too much is mocking "real triggers" but making fun of triggers as a whole is Defs Cool N Not Wrong


----------



## boujee (Aug 23, 2016)

so literally everyone has ptsd? ok


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> so literally everyone has ptsd? ok



who has said that lmao


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 23, 2016)

Triggered jokes don't bother me.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> so tagging too much is mocking "real triggers" but making fun of triggers as a whole is Defs Cool N Not Wrong



The way I see it is the way certain people act is what makes it hard for people to take people with triggers seriously. As someone that is a actually triggered by things (due to legitimate issues, not just a dislike for something) it greatly annoys me, because of people who are like like "wake up, i'm triggered" or who seem to think not liking something is a trigger, I don't get taken seriously, nor do others with legitimate issues. 

I try so hard not to come across as an ass while talking about this kind of subject as I honestly understand it, I really do, I understand why people need triggers and I understand why the 'triggered joke' can make people feel ****ty. I get that, but at the end of the day these jokes (again, like the "I identify as an attack helicopter!!" one) originated from somewhere, and it wasn't to mock trauma victims and mentally ill people. I won't mock someone's trigger, and I'd happily tag something if someone asked me, no matter how _out there _it is, I have no issue at all with that type of thing.

I know I'm honestly just bitter but yes, I do feel like certain people, who claim to be part of the people suffering, or those who claim to help, are the origin of the problem. Not just in this case, but in the case of many similar issues. Certain groups of people in the "sjw tumblr" scene are so hostile, people see the way they act and find a reason to be equally as hostile back, and thus, such jokes are born. I don't like it, I really don't, but I really don't blame people for retaliating in such a way, these people turned trans rights, feminism, mental illness, triggers, literally everything that people seriously struggle with into a big joke by taking things too far and acting so hostile. I don't agree with the jokes, but I see where they came from and they don't bother me. I personally feel more hurt, like i'm being mocked more by certain sjw tumblr people, than people making pointless jokes.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

^ ok n that's your view on stuff. but i personally hate seeing people joke abt stuff relating to my trauma, and then if someone tells them to Maybe Not Do That they do the "oh u r sooo triggered lol xD !!!1!!1" thing n just.., like. honestly.., if you're gonna joke about something offensive and then mock people you offended for being offended you are an *******. 

it's not right that people call things they dislike triggers if it isn't actually a trigger, but that doesn't make it okay for people to mock triggers in general or actually triggered people.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't see how people find triggered to be a funny joke, it's so old and tired out now like can people just stop it now, it wasn't even funny in the first place and now it's not funny anyway.

Tbh, I understand certain triggers, like gore or rape or whatever, but I think sometimes some triggers are a little bit extreme. I guess, if you have a trigger, the point is to go to counselling/therapy to help you get over it. If you are experiencing a trigger over a trivial thing like idk, a cat or something small like that, then that is going to be very very hard to avoid, and you need to seek help to be able to move on from your trigger and learn how to cope with it.

Triggers are actually real things and it's not just something "tumblr" has made up fyi, since I know a lot of people like to assume that. My counsellor and I used to discuss what my "triggers" for anxiety were, and we would try to look at the different things that made me anxious and how I can get over them. They were small things and I knew I couldn't avoid them but they were still valid all the same.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> I don't see how people find triggered to be a funny joke, it's so old and tired out now like can people just stop it now, it wasn't even funny in the first place and now it's not funny anyway.
> 
> Tbh, I understand certain triggers, like gore or rape or whatever, but I think sometimes some triggers are a little bit extreme. I guess, if you have a trigger, the point is to go to counselling/therapy to help you get over it. If you are experiencing a trigger over a trivial thing like idk, a cat or something small like that, then that is going to be very very hard to avoid, and you need to seek help to be able to move on from your trigger and learn how to cope with it.
> 
> Triggers are actually real things and it's not just something "tumblr" has made up fyi, since I know a lot of people like to assume that. My counsellor and I used to discuss what my "triggers" for anxiety were, and we would try to look at the different things that made me anxious and how I can get over them. They were small things and I knew I couldn't avoid them but they were still valid all the same.



yeah that's true, it can be very hard for someone to have something unavoidable as a trigger. but that doesn't mean that their trigger should be turned into a joke or that it is their fault that they're triggered.
yes you need to get professional help with your triggers if they are unavoidable and/or affect you really badly. learning how to cope with triggers is an important step towards recovery.

but even for people in therapy that can be very hard. like, i have some things that probably will always be a trigger to my trauma. even if i would be getting better at coping it would still be very uncomfortable to be triggered, even though i'm not sent into a panic attack followed by a week of  severe dissociation, lmao. we can't fully get rid off our triggers all of the time, and if we can it can take a long time !!

so in the meantime it would b great if ppl werent disrespectful af and joked about other ppl's triggers imo


----------



## Aali (Aug 23, 2016)

I've been on an off this site since a week before the fair.

Have triggered leaked onto here?

*packs bags and runs*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Readin all posts here an in general, that thing is very wrong- and overused. I mean people use it for the stupidest things like TW: PINK CATS, TW: 'murica etc. Like if you seriously have a problem with pink kittens or seeing a post about 'murica then you do have problems. As for more serious stuff I think one can learn to avoid certain people and posts with just being a bit selective when looking around, or just go past it.

As someone pointed out before, you need help either way unless you are some angsty person who absolutely cannot deal with a blue horse.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Readin all posts here an in general, that thing is very wrong- and overused. I mean people use it for the stupidest things like TW: PINK CATS, TW: 'murica etc. Like if you seriously have a problem with pink kittens or seeing a post about 'murica then you do have problems. As for more serious stuff I think one can learn to avoid certain people and posts with just being a bit selective when looking around, or just go past it.
> 
> As someone pointed out before, you need help either way unless you are some angsty person who absolutely cannot deal with a blue horse.



the ppl on here make fufn of anything tho
not saying there arent ppl who are triggered by pink cats, but if they are i am sure they have a reason to be. people who make fun of "ridiculous triggers" are people who aren't funny enough to come with actual good jokes that arent just "haha so you have a mwntal illness due to trauma? im going 2 laugh at u for that " 

the people who are overreacting are imo the Funny Joksters who make these jokes but yyeah


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> the ppl on here make fufn of anything tho
> not saying there arent ppl who are triggered by pink cats, but if they are i am sure they have a reason to be. people who make fun of "ridiculous triggers" are people who aren't funny enough to come with actual good jokes that arent just "haha so you have a mwntal illness due to trauma? im going 2 laugh at u for that "
> 
> the people who are overreacting are imo the Funny Joksters who make these jokes but yyeah



Yeah, and I just put like blue horse or pink cats as example because it's mostly stupid people making those cat jokes (and unusual enough to be a trigger anyways I hope)... But yeah you still need help regardless and if someone would make a joke trigger, it's dumb either way. Personally I wouldn't make tw because I post a picture of a pink cat, like, just scroll past it and either go deal with it or get help.

Also if it was a serious trauma I'd like an explanation for a blue horse, there is a huge difference between that(looking at pink cats) and eg. getting heavily bullied because sexual orientation, having traumas due to rape, suicidal thoughts etc.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, and I just put like blue horse or pink cats as example because it's mostly stupid people making those cat jokes (and unusual enough to be a trigger anyways I hope)... But yeah you still need help regardless and if someone would make a joke trigger, it's dumb either way. Personally I wouldn't make tw because I post a picture of a pink cat, like, just scroll past it and either go deal with it or get help.
> 
> Also if it was a serious trauma I'd like an explanation for a blue horse, there is a huge difference between that(looking at pink cats) and eg. getting heavily bullied because sexual orientation, having traumas due to rape, suicidal thoughts etc.



ppl dont need to explain their trauma or why they have their triggers. maybe the person who abused them had a collection of blue horse plushies idk. obviously you cant know that before they tell you, so i dont blame u for not tagging blue horses. but if someone were to ask you to please tag blue horses for them, then you should do it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ppl dont need to explain their trauma or why they have their triggers. maybe the person who abused them had a collection of blue horse plushies idk. obviously you cant know that before they tell you, so i dont blame u for not tagging blue horses. but if someone were to ask you to please tag blue horses for them, then you should do it.



yeah, but i meant in general people who are abusing it for fun, not actual, serious tags for it. sure someone may have beaten them with it at some point and that may be legit. but i mainly point at those who make either tags for fun and refuse to explain why and/or just reply with memes or go post like LOLOL TRIGGER PINK HORSE and just idk post a picture of some random photoshop.

and as for asking that was meant towards those actual idiots and why they even do it (not that they are gonna reply serious either way, they will probably say it was just meme fun and stuff).

on the other hand, you can't just ask people to tag EVERYTHING all the time, that is kinda meh too unless they specifically have like a gore or death blog or such.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah, but i meant in general people who are abusing it for fun, not actual, serious tags for it. sure someone may have beaten them with it at some point and that may be legit. but i mainly point at those who make either tags for fun and refuse to explain why and/or just reply with memes or go post like LOLOL TRIGGER PINK HORSE and just idk post a picture of some random photoshop.
> 
> and as for asking that was meant towards those actual idiots and why they even do it (not that they are gonna reply serious either way, they will probably say it was just meme fun and stuff).
> 
> on the other hand, you can't just ask people to tag EVERYTHING all the time, that is kinda meh too unless they specifically have like a gore or death blog or such.



do you mean, like, the people on tbt who say "triggered!11!1!" to make fun of triggers..? or do you mean ??? somethijg else??


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i mean.,, triggers that dont literally cause anxiety attacks n stuff are valid too. i think that people who are like "/: i dont like this tv show for no other reason than i havent watched it, please tw tag it :^)" are obviously using the word wrong, but ppl who have gone through trauma can have triggers that cause a lot of distress but don't put us in a panic attack.
> 
> and it's not other ppl's place to determine whose triggers are real and whose are not. it's easier to just respect people than to make fun of potentially traumatized people with backstories you have no idea of.


No offense or anything but I don't know how those people function in society. Not everyone is going to worry about their feelings. It's not practical. No one should be coddled. If they can't handle reality then maybe they should disconnect their wifi and crawl under a rock. I think part of getting over things and even just growing as a person involves dealing with tough situations and facing them. Not trying to create a bubble for yourself.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2016)

There's no need to leave troll comments, nor is there to further make off topic remarks. Keep this in mind or else the thread will be locked. An additional reminder to be civil and respectful.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 23, 2016)

Licorice said:


> No offense or anything but I don't know how those people function in society. Not everyone is going to worry about their feelings. It's not practical. No one should be coddled. If they can't handle reality then maybe they should disconnect their wifi and crawl under a rock. I think part of getting over things and even just growing as a person involves dealing with tough situations and facing them. Not trying to create a bubble for yourself.



I see where you're coming from and I agree, but I think the idea is by being able to control what you come into contact with online, you can create some sort of "safe space" for yourself. People know the real world won't cater to them but they want just one space where the are catered to in some extent. For example, if you don't like death and gore, chances are you'd like to avoid gorey games and films, it's the same type of thing, for some people certain online spaces are the one place they get to be free from such things. I do agree that creating a bubble for yourself probably isn't going to help at all, but I understand why. Just because someone wants a safe space online, doesn't mean they expect everyone in life to cater to them or worry about their feelings, most are aware that that isn't how it is.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Licorice said:


> No offense or anything but I don't know how those people function in society. Not everyone is going to worry about their feelings. It's not practical. No one should be coddled. If they can't handle reality then maybe they should disconnect their wifi and crawl under a rock. I think part of getting over things and even just growing as a person involves dealing with tough situations and facing them. Not trying to create a bubble for yourself.



Yeah pretty much, and if you happen to briefly see something online, just close the window/scroll further or just avoid going on the site. It's tragic to see how sensitive some places have become and while I know this might not just originate from tumblr that site has become a cisspool and creating even more dumber things.

And yeah I actually agree with you, get off stuff if it's so triggering or offensive, you can't just expect everything to be pink, blue and happy rainbows on a place. Obviously if things are NSFW or not child-friendly there is one thing but you can't just expect things to be nicely put away because you need this bubble.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> do you mean, like, the people on tbt who say "triggered!11!1!" to make fun of triggers..? or do you mean ??? somethijg else??



that and people who makes stupid posts and labeling them as such. tbh one should just ignore them and not give fuel to their cars so they can go on posting **** like that.


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not to sure about them; but I'd like to add that I really appreciate people who add the little * star in the word r*pe, and I'm sure they do the same with other words, but with that word specifically; it doesn't trigger me like it probably does for victims of sexual assault but whenever I do see that word it triggers a disgusting feeling. I simply find that word disgusting within itself. It probably triggers something bigger for victims of r*pe probably, it's not funny to make fun of triggers when it's a serious issue.

Quite honestly, if you're unsure whether something is funny then it most probably won't be. You have to make sure you're laughing with the person and not at them.

^^ But that's a little off-topic; in my honest opinion, triggers are real but it's impossible to know exactly who gets triggered and by what. I think it takes work from both sides; people can try their best to get rid of triggers out of respect, and the people with triggers can't expect to be completely pampered.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

moonphyx said:


> people can try their best to get rid of triggers out of respect, and the people with triggers can't expect to be completely pampered.



I think this is the larger issue here, people expecting everyone to be nice towards them literally 24*7 so they can have their pampered space online. While I get real words is not as fun, I can't say I'm happy everyday etc. I think it's better if you get proper help if you can and if you find someone willing to give you support and talk to you regardless of profession.

That might not work every time either but I think it's stupid to complain too hard; if someone put a tag with it, yeah that's nice enough but you can't expect people to do all the time unless it's obvious NSFW things or stuff that a lot of people have issues with. Saying that I'm mostly against those who indeed put a tag like TW PINK HORSE for a joke or people who demands it because they can obviously not avoid it either.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also as for not child-friendly things I mean like pron, overly violence and just content that might be bad or actually have a trigger like rape, war etc. that is legit things but yeah the sum of all this; use the tag wisely and stop using it as a joke or pretending to be angsty teen not able to see a pink horse.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't think trigger jokes are really funny (depending on the situation you use them in of course), but they honestly don't bother me.  I know a lot of people are sensitive about certain things, but I know many people are overly sensitive about literally everything for no good reason which makes it funny to use so it's hard to say.

I'd say it's fine to use in private group chats or conversations, but avoid using it on things like your facebook feed, tumblr, TBT, etc.  Like with all jokes and memes, you should only use them at the right time and place or they lose their meaning and funniness, plus it could trigger people.


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 23, 2016)

The whole trigger joke just isn't funny anymore, it just really isn't --and this is coming from someone who is pretty lenient on what to joke about.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

moonphyx said:


> The whole trigger joke just isn't funny anymore, it just really isn't --and this is coming from someone who is pretty lenient on what to joke about.



no it's not either, i don't see it fun as using among friends either like.. what's the deal?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm an artist on Tumblr, and some of my works have gore in them, so I have to leave a trigger warning there. I think the "triggered" term refers more to very petty things that people complain about, especially on Tumblr. If you were to say you were triggered by men looking at you, then yeah, you're being triggered over nothing. Whereas if you were triggered over gore or sexual violence, it's understandable and nobody should be made to look a fool.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I'm an artist on Tumblr, and some of my works have gore in them, so I have to leave a trigger warning there. I think the "triggered" term refers more to very petty things that people complain about, especially on Tumblr. If you were to say you were triggered by men looking at you, then yeah, you're being triggered over nothing. Whereas if you were triggered over gore or sexual violence, it's understandable and nobody should be made to look a fool.



Yeah, indeed. Of course it's considerate to put NSFW or a warning if you do common things that applies to that like gore or things but yeah people complaining or tiny things or can't handle because they decide to look at it still is stupid.


----------



## teto (Aug 23, 2016)

Honestly it doesn't really bother me but probably because I use it myself. It's just one phrase. I can see why people get annoyed by the fact that trigger warnings are a different thing entirely though.


----------



## ams (Aug 23, 2016)

As someone who suffers from PTSD it's not funny. I'm fortunate to only have PTSD triggered events about once a year now but it's still horrifying (considering I usually get sick and then pass out and it sometimes happens in public). Seeing someone make fun of PTSD makes me really upset and I don't think it's ever appropriate.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 23, 2016)

i dont really care


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> but at the end of the day these jokes (again, like the "I identify as an attack helicopter!!" one) originated from somewhere, and it wasn't to mock trauma victims and mentally ill people.



I haven't read the rest of the thread yet but I just want to say the attack helicopter thing that you see now is a remake of a copypasta from like 2-3 years ago that originated on TF2 and considering how fast it spread to Reddit and 4chan I can guarantee you it was to make fun of trans/mentally ill people because those were and are the type of people to frequent those three places lol


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread yet but I just want to say the attack helicopter thing that you see now is a remake of a copypasta from like 2-3 years ago that originated on TF2 and considering how fast it spread to Reddit and 4chan I can guarantee you it was to make fun of trans/mentally ill people because those were and are the type of people to frequent those three places lol



well that's stereotyping


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

oath2order said:


> well that's stereotyping



Are you



Spoiler



bothered



by this


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> Are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so Ṭ̷Ř̥̤̤̻̥̥ͧ̏ͦ̋͑͡Ɨ̘͉̲̯̹͔̿ͯͦ͋͂͡Ǥ̸̷͈͇͉̟̫͚͖͉̼̰̱̩͔̙̖̱̌͑ͥ̐ͤͧ̂͌̃ͬ͟͜ͅĠ̟͓͇̺̭̮̇̄̍̃ͬͣ͂ͪ̽̃̀͜Ɇ̛ͦ̄̓ͪ̇̌̄̒̊̓̾̐͒͋ͭ̀͗̚͝҉̧͙͍̦̣̤͇͓͙̲͍̪̤̻͢ͅṜ͓̠̘̥̼̈́̌ͬ͜ͅḚ̬̯͎͉̙̉ͧ͆̕Ƌ̶ . so ****ing Ṭ̷Ř̥̤̤̻̥̥ͧ̏ͦ̋͑͡Ɨ̘͉̲̯̹͔̿ͯͦ͋͂͡Ǥ̸̷͈͇͉̟̫͚͖͉̼̰̱̩͔̙̖̱̌͑ͥ̐ͤͧ̂͌̃ͬ͟͜ͅĠ̟͓͇̺̭̮̇̄̍̃ͬͣ͂ͪ̽̃̀͜Ɇ̛ͦ̄̓ͪ̇̌̄̒̊̓̾̐͒͋ͭ̀͗̚͝҉̧͙͍̦̣̤͇͓͙̲͍̪̤̻͢ͅṜ͓̠̘̥̼̈́̌ͬ͜ͅḚ̬̯͎͉̙̉ͧ͆̕Ƌ̶ . why do you have to do this to me.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> I haven't read the rest of the thread yet but I just want to say the attack helicopter thing that you see now is a remake of a copypasta from like 2-3 years ago that originated on TF2 and considering how fast it spread to Reddit and 4chan I can guarantee you it was to make fun of trans/mentally ill people because those were and are the type of people to frequent those three places lol



I didn't know the origin, only the context it's used in since it gained popularity but it seems to me that, like i said before, it was made to mock/ in retaliation to certain types of people, and not trans or mentally ill people in general.


----------



## Leen (Aug 23, 2016)

I also don't really agree with using "triggered!" to mock and joke people, especially if it's something that is a joke in poor taste or about something serious. 

Putting it bluntly, I think it's insensitive and immature in my opinion. Then again, it is the internet and there will always be those a-holes that have nothing better to do with their time than to harass other people online and start comment battles.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 23, 2016)

we say it at my lunch table sometimes. we aren't really saying it to specifically attack people with triggers, someone just said it one day and it became an unsaid trend among us so yeah. i will say it though but not with bad intentions of making fun of others with actual triggers.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 23, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> we say it at my lunch table sometimes. we aren't really saying it to specifically attack people with triggers, someone just said it one day and it became an unsaid trend among us so yeah. i will say it though but not with bad intentions of making fun of others with actual triggers.



exactly me and people think I'm evil when they didn't even let me finish stating in what way


----------



## seliph (Aug 23, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> I didn't know the origin, only the context it's used in since it gained popularity but it seems to me that, like i said before, it was made to mock/ in retaliation to certain types of people, and not trans or mentally ill people in general.



Honestly I think it was made with that intent and while it may even be a minority, I think people do still use it with that intent but to each their own. It's not like we can ask them all individually so ?\_(ツ)_/?



ShayminSkies said:


> exactly me and people think I'm evil when they didn't even let me finish stating in what way



You: "I'm out peace"
You: Comes back and continues clogging up VG's thread with passive aggressive comments at me because god forbid I disagreed with you.

If it's really bothering you so bad, finish whatever you had to say or PM me or something rather than fishing for pity.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 23, 2016)

nvll said:


> Honestly I think it was made with that intent and while it may even be a minority, I think people do still use it with that intent but to each their own. It's not like we can ask them all individually so ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt like u would mention the peace thing but I was gone for the rest of the day, I didn't say peace forever on this thread. I'm completely finished but I'm just putting the truth out there :/ and it isn't pity again I'm just agreeing with the person

I play around with the triggered joke in a harmless way around class with friends, not seriously triggering poor people. Who would be that evil .-.

I don't care that you disagreed with me. It happens all the time in life. What I'm trying to do is keep it somewhat civil instead of just assuming I like triggering people with traumas :/


----------



## cornimer (Aug 23, 2016)

It doesn't bother me personally but I feel like it can be a bit insensitive to people with serious triggers


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 24, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> It doesn't bother me tbh, it can be funny now and then but it does get extremely annoying.
> 
> I don't really see an inherent issue with broad trigger warnings like "This show contains gore and scenes of a sexual nature" and I understand why people need trigger warnings and stuff but honestly it's just _too much_ sometimes



what gets too much? in what context? are you referring to if people would want trigger warnings on cooking shows on tv so they would know it had food in them? or do you think the tumblr thing with tagging your mutuals' triggers is too much? like what do you mean,.


----------



## Franny (Aug 24, 2016)

it was funny but now edgy tryhard 13 year olds use it all the time.
"yeah im not a fan of this thing but-" "LOoOOoooL R U TRIggGERED???!??! LOLOL DO U NEED A SAFE SPACE? XDDD"
it's kind of annoying.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 24, 2016)

Sucre said:


> it was funny but now edgy tryhard 13 year olds use it all the time.
> "yeah im not a fan of this thing but-" "LOoOOoooL R U TRIggGERED???!??! LOLOL DO U NEED A SAFE SPACE? XDDD"
> it's kind of annoying.



ye i agree. they think they're super funny  and original, but they're being annoying and edgy and Yuck, even if you don't find it offensive like i do lmao


----------



## Franny (Aug 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ye i agree. they think they're super funny  and original, but they're being annoying and edgy and Yuck, even if you don't find it offensive like i do lmao



yeah, it's very annoying. personally, i dont find it offensive but if there is a literally awful topic at hand (like death or some other heavy thing) and someone bursts "Triggered XDDD" it's really in poor taste.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 24, 2016)

Why was my post deleted? Am I not allowed to express my opinion about the use of triggering/triggered?
If you didn't look into my post well enough, I use it as a joke and a lot of people do. I understand why it may be offensive if it goes too far especially when it gets to serious topics. 

Like there's legit arguing on this thread and that isn't deleted but my post is? Hello ? ? ???

I honestly don't appreciate my thoughts being deleted when it wasn't intended to harm anyone.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

Eh, I don't really mind it. One of my IRL friends uses it a lot.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 24, 2016)

Isabella said:


> Why was my post deleted? Am I not allowed to express my opinion about the use of triggering/triggered?
> If you didn't look into my post well enough, I use it as a joke and a lot of people do. I understand why it may be offensive if it goes too far especially when it gets to serious topics.
> 
> Like there's legit arguing on this thread and that isn't deleted but my post is? Hello ? ? ???
> ...



uh a mod wrote something abt not making troll comments maybe it was deleted then idk i dont remember your post sorry

n yeah u use it as a joke, but that doesnt mean it's okay and super funny. and stuff that isnt intended to harm anyone can still harm ppl.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 24, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> uh a mod wrote something abt not making troll comments maybe it was deleted then idk i dont remember your post sorry
> 
> n yeah u use it as a joke, but that doesnt mean it's okay and super funny. and stuff that isnt intended to harm anyone can still harm ppl.



It depends on the context. I wouldn't use the word to literally trigger someone with sensitive topics. People use the word 'triggered' for a lot of different reasons. It's kind of like that old meme that people used to say with 'umadbro'. Like I could give a reaction to listening to some band I hate and my friends would be like 'lol she's triggered!' but it wouldn't be taken as an attack.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2016)

I use this joke a lot and I think is the reason ppl dislike me?? cuz I tend to offend very easily


----------



## boujee (Aug 24, 2016)

The whole "trigger warning" thing came about specifically from online communities that had a lot of survivors of sexual assault, and if there was an article posted that described or discussed a rape in detail, the trigger warning was used as a courtesy for those who might experience flashbacks.

It was one of those things that migrated from LJ communities and feminist blogs onto Tumblr, where it's now expected that you tag triggers for anything. "Eyes" and "teeth" are tags I see pretty often, because apparently eyeballs and close-ups of teeth bother some people.

I reblogged a cap of a 4chan post one time, discussing squids coming out of the ocean to conquer earth. I got an ask shortly after asking me to tag squids. There was no squid pictured in the post. The very idea of a squid uprising made this person uncomfortable and they wanted me to tag it so they did not have to contemplate a world ruled by cephalopods.

I think a lot of these people were too young to have stumbled across Ogrish and Rotten.com in their heyday. Lord knows how they'd react to goatse.

I'm curious if a trigger warning has actually stopped anyone from looking at something. The internet has generally been doing something much more effective for ages with "NSFW" or "SPOILER" warnings for and most of the time people still click just out of sheer curiosity.  That's kinda like having someone make a official thread for a game or whatever and then someone getting upset over spoilers when you deliberately enter a topic with a high chance of that. I'm not fond of word police.

Im pretty sure a lot of people here seen this picture:






Melody Hensley, the meme of "lol triggered" actually stalks and harasses active duty military and reports them to their COs for daring to be offended at her comparison of people disagreeing with her on Twitter to real PTSD. I need to go back to my history and post screen caps.

Being "triggered" isn't necessarily stupid, as PTSD is a trigger born of extremely traumatic circumstances, and unlike what Hensley believes, military people are absolutely entitled to their PTSD, as they genuinely have seen horrors I'm sure the average person would probably go utterly crazy trying to deal with, and the fact they are still mostly sane aside from crippling terror at whatever brings back memories of their trauma speaks volumes about their mental fortitude, and the fact they were strong enough to not eat a gun as an easy way out from dealing with the fallout of that trauma is to be commended. Same goes for rape survivors, and being someone who knows both veterans and rape survivors, Hensley has no limit to how much privilege she needs to check by comparison.

As I mention before, anyone can lie on the Internet. There's a lot of self-diagnosis or some made up trauma to fit in. 

As a CSA survivor, See, one of the few treatment modalities that work involves actually facing a triggering stimuli, over and over again, until the brain realizes that there's no reason to fire off a panic cascade. I'd rather not having constant trigger warnings nor would I want strangers to cater me.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 24, 2016)

used to be funny but like all memes it died out ::::::: ^ )


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 25, 2016)

Isabella said:


> It depends on the context. I wouldn't use the word to literally trigger someone with sensitive topics. People use the word 'triggered' for a lot of different reasons. It's kind of like that old meme that people used to say with 'umadbro'. Like I could give a reaction to listening to some band I hate and my friends would be like 'lol she's triggered!' but it wouldn't be taken as an attack.



yeah, well, there is a difference between "u mad bro" and "triggered!!!". u mad bro is what internet trolls say and it doesnt rly have any other meaning. triggered is mocking trauma survivors for having triggers. that's where it comes from, even if it might not be the intention of everyone who uses it. 

 i don't care abt your jokes with you friends tbh even tho i think it's still bad to say it i'm not gonna try o stop u.
but on forums, around ppl that arent close friends etc it isn't appropriate. because even tho u might be like "yo i dont say this to offend or make fun of ppl with triggers !!" u are making fun of ppl w/ triggers. 

imo it's rly bad how ppl mock others for "overreacting" (getting upset over something that is considered small) by saying "triggered????!!!!! xD". becauseeee while sometimes ppl might be overreacting it's not ever all that nice o mock them for it, and if someone was triggered and u made fun of them for being triggered u are really mean and not understanding At All. 

it doesnt seem like that's how you want ppl to see u when u use the joke, but that's how at least i feel when ppl make triggered jokes around me. 



Gregriii said:


> I use this joke a lot and I think is the reason ppl dislike me?? cuz I tend to offend very easily



a lot of ppl (at least on tbt) use it so i dont really see how that would be the only reason youre disliked, ppl on here seem to enjoy those jokes lmao


----------



## Isabella (Aug 25, 2016)

From what I've observed by the usage of the word triggered, it's sort of evolved its meaning into something that has become equivalent to the meme of 'umadbro', which rose to fame back in 2011 or so. Memes are ever changing, and evolve with our culture constantly. The use of 'triggered' can have negative connotations when it comes to using it to offend someone who may actually have triggers, it may be used in the case of cyber bullying as well. It may also be used as innocent banter among friends.

I may use it when I am thoroughly offended by someone attempting to bully me, and that may be how I feel. Someone might be triggered about this thread right now because it may remind them of the time they got into an internet fight and some kid kept asking if he was triggered. There should probably be some kind of line with the usage of the word, but unfortunately so, this won't happen on the internet unless you only participate in forums with 1,000 rules.

I'd also like to point out that a lot of people have an issue with understanding how to properly use triggers. Back in 2013 I recall constant TW's on every single post, everything on Tumblr or social media in general involved someone being triggered. Things like trypophobia, ommetaphobia, the list goes on. I think the usage of 'triggered' by the means of satire has stemmed from the over-saturation and misunderstanding of the true meaning of being actually triggered by something because of PTSD or other similar conditions.

Essentially, people wanted to join the triggered bandwagon to feel included or something, they didn't know the difference between having a small discomfort/minor fear of some kind of bug and correlated that to being constantly triggered all the time, and here we are. I think in the end when you look too into a word like I just did you end up not knowing wtf is going on anymore and everything becomes meaningless. We're too wrapped up in being socially correct all the time, so my stance is to just laugh a bit if you're going to use it between friends, but know not to use it to like, literally hurt someone. Loosen up a bit, my dudes.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2016)

I think it's hilarious! What's funnier than making fun of someone who's probably suffering from emotional/mental pain???


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> yeah, well, there is a difference between "u mad bro" and "triggered!!!". u mad bro is what internet trolls say and it doesnt rly have any other meaning. triggered is mocking trauma survivors for having triggers.



>everybody on this thread that uses it says theyre not mocking trauma survivors
>still insists thats what its used for

its mocking people who incorrectly use triggers jfc


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 26, 2016)

hiyori said:


> >everybody on this thread that uses it says theyre not mocking trauma survivors
> >still insists thats what its used for
> 
> its mocking people who incorrectly use triggers jfc



i'm saying that people are still mocking people with triggers, even though they donmt mean to. because yes, there are people who use the wird "trigger" incorrectly, but mocking triggers and people being triggered (even when you don't know if they're actually experiencing triggers or just Overreacting) is making fun of people with trauma.

and idk, some of you might be using it in an ok way that doesnt mock trauma survivors all that much?? if so then gj lmao??? but most people i see using it are 12 year old memeloving kids who just scream out "TRIGGERED !!" because haha triggers are so funny.

and imo people can't decide what is a legit trigger for others just like that. so when you use it about something that you think is totally not a real trigger, it might actually be one. so imo it's better to just respect other ppl's triggers and stay away from people you think might be faking instead of making fun of them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

I can say I've laughed at a few of the "triggered" memes, but it is pretty disrespectful, I've told people my triggers before in confidence and they have made fun of me or used them intentionally to bring me down, I have a lot of bad stuff in my past and certain things really bring those us and triggers are all too real. But some of the picture memes are kind of funny like if it's a character who hates a certain thing like this: 




Like sure that's not in bad taste, I can see the humor, but when it's like making fun of people's opinions and beliefs it's really in poor taste. And I hate when people just say it all the time, like that's not funny at all. And please don't be the jerk who is going to find someone's trigger and then blast it at them to make them feel bad, that's just not cool.


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2016)

I got reminded of this:


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i'm saying that people are still mocking people with triggers, even though they donmt mean to. because yes, there are people who use the wird "trigger" incorrectly, but mocking triggers and people being triggered (even when you don't know if they're actually experiencing triggers or just Overreacting) is making fun of people with trauma.
> 
> and idk, some of you might be using it in an ok way that doesnt mock trauma survivors all that much?? if so then gj lmao??? but most people i see using it are 12 year old memeloving kids who just scream out "TRIGGERED !!" because haha triggers are so funny.
> 
> and imo people can't decide what is a legit trigger



1. if theyre just 12 year old memeloving kids how are they even doing anything malicious??
2. yes people can decide what a legit trigger is. if bees make me uncomfortable cuz i find them ugly and i call it a trigger thats bs.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 26, 2016)

hiyori said:


> 1. if theyre just 12 year old memeloving kids how are they even doing anything malicious??
> 2. yes people can decide what a legit trigger is. if bees make me uncomfortable cuz i find them ugly and i call it a trigger thats bs.



1. /: 12 yr olds can do harm and i didnt mean only Actual 12 yr olds but ye
2. yeah that's bs. but i can't say that being triggered by bees (if i don't knlw why) isn't a real trigger. so, like, i just mean that ppl who make fun of triggers they see as not Real because they're totally lame or w/e. like, a lot of people are like "i get why rape victims need trigger warnings for graphic rape scenes in a movie, but ____ isn't a real trigger so i'm going to mock it."

if it is a real trigger isn't determined by what it is, but why. and ik that you're saying you are making fun of ppl who are like "lol i dont like bees, theyre a trigger because i dont like them", but many people who use the "triggered !!!" joke don't only refer to those ppl.

idk if this made sense, but basically i mean that a lot of people make fun of mentally ill people for their triggers that aren't super obvious that we'd have, and that's not cool.
making fun of ppl who overuse the word triggered and call everything that annoys them a trigiger is a different thing imo. i still don't like the joke personally brcause so many ppl use it to make fun of traumatized ppl but yeah


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know if you understand this but there is a _major_ difference between using triggered in the sense of someone with PTSD and when someone's getting overly sensitive to something small for no reason.


sidenote if you want to go back to where this all started I was saying that transgender people should be allowed to use bathrooms but you kept insisting that it was offensive to gay people so I told you to stop being so triggered and learn when I'm standing up for LGBT people


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> 1. /: 12 yr olds can do harm and i didnt mean only Actual 12 yr olds but ye
> 2. yeah that's bs. but i can't say that being triggered by bees (if i don't knlw why) isn't a real trigger. so, like, i just mean that ppl who make fun of triggers they see as not Real because they're totally lame or w/e. like, a lot of people are like "i get why rape victims need trigger warnings for graphic rape scenes in a movie, but ____ isn't a real trigger so i'm going to mock it."
> 
> if it is a real trigger isn't determined by what it is, but why. and ik that you're saying you are making fun of ppl who are like "lol i dont like bees, theyre a trigger because i dont like them", but many people who use the "triggered !!!" joke don't only refer to those ppl.
> ...




I do find the irony in your posts quite amusing.
I think your idealogy is that anyone who makes trigger jokes are going out their way to make fun of people with actual 'ptsd' when that's not the case. As Fleshy mention before, the joke came from people making fun of people who were bs. And you can tell when someone is bsing as well. You keep generalizing which is making your opinions have holes in them along with constradictions. I know that you mainly talk about your ''mental illness" and you feel as though people who make trigger jokes are talking about you specifically. I think that's also sorta why you made this thread. Did someone make a trigger joke to you and you felt hurt and wanted to make a thread to feel more valid and less insecure over a joke? Is that also why you're disagreeing and keep going over other people opinions that isn't similar to yours?


Some people who comment with some actual trauma even mention that the joke doesn't bother them along with their opinions on ptsd. No one here is disvalidating people with different triggers but I also think you personally don't know how PTSD works.

Someone can have a trigger of the color red. Perhaps the color reminds them of their abuser who worn at red outfit on a specific day. What makes PTSD quite interesting is that the same trigger probably won't even trigger them the next time their exposed to it or for a long period of time. Triggers are random and not entirely consistent. Perhaps this person seen a picture of another 'SHADE' of red and it didn't bother them. It's inconsistent. Did you also know that people who have mental illness want to be treated normally and not like a child? Someone listing their triggers can be easily identified as someone with OCD and not even someone with PTSD. 

People on the Internet LIE, keyword, LIE a lot. Ranging from illnesses to fake trauma, etc. There's a difference than feeling discomfort(which is what everyone experience and guess what? They're doing A-okay) than someone with a actual trigger. Everyone wants to be valid and that makes faking something you don't even have which is where the joke is originating from.

TLDR; if you're expecting the Internet to be some "Utopia" when people can do anything whenever or whatever they want then:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't think it's _funny,_ it's old and overused, but I really don't care about the "making light of something serious" (That's probably terribly worded) bit.


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> People on the Internet LIE, keyword, LIE a lot. Ranging from illnesses to fake trauma, etc.



I really appreciate this, people forget this one thing all the time and it bothers me. 

I completely agree with everything you said. Thank you. I know ↑ wasn't the point, but still. I appreciate this.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> 1. /: 12 yr olds can do harm and i didnt mean only Actual 12 yr olds but ye
> 2. yeah that's bs. but i can't say that being triggered by bees (if i don't knlw why) isn't a real trigger. so, like, i just mean that ppl who make fun of triggers they see as not Real because they're totally lame or w/e. like, a lot of people are like "i get why rape victims need trigger warnings for graphic rape scenes in a movie, but ____ isn't a real trigger so i'm going to mock it."
> 
> if it is a real trigger isn't determined by what it is, but why. and ik that you're saying you are making fun of ppl who are like "lol i dont like bees, theyre a trigger because i dont like them", but many people who use the "triggered !!!" joke don't only refer to those ppl.
> ...



1. this is what you said "and idk, some of you might be using it in an ok way that doesnt mock trauma survivors all that much?? if so then gj lmao??? but most people i see using it are 12 year old memeloving kids who just scream out "TRIGGERED !!" because haha triggers are so funny." lmfao which makes no sense since a _memeloving 12 year old_ is even less likely to make fun of people for their mental trauma (they dont even know what that is tbh?) compared to any other person. and your problem seems to be mainly with the 12 year old memeloving kids on tbt??? so. like you legit just said they love memes, and that they use the trigger joke to make fun of people with mental trauma? what?

2. for the 100th time, there are people with fake triggers and this is FACT and thats whats being made fun of. nobody needs to distinguish between what a real or fake trigger is, because the joke is aimed at the _fake_ triggers that most definitely do exist.

3. "theyre a trigger because i dont like them", but many people who use the "triggered !!!" joke don't only refer to those ppl."
in case you havent gotten the memo yet, _*100%*_ of the people on this thread who use it say that is not who theyre directing it at. so who are these "many" people youre talking about??

i am aware that_ some _people use the joke in a mean way. but that doesnt mean most people do? and its really easy to tell what their intentions are just by reading the context. 

and again youre saying its used by SO MANY PEOPLE to make fun of traumatized people. i honestly dont know how many times its been pointed out to you that people who are using trigger jokes, are not using it for that purpose. yet you still insist that "most" and "so many" people use it for that. ok.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 26, 2016)

Excuse me if I'm wrong or if this is invalid or whatever, but triggers aren't necessarily exclusive to PTSD(?). Granted, PTSD is something serious and should not be taken lightly, but often triggers can be discussed in relation to numerous mental illnesses. For example, in the case of anxiety, some people may have numerous "triggers" that set off their anxiety. I don't think people that use it are being over sensitive, in the genuine use of the word, people who describe their triggers are being serious. But then, I think there are people out there who DON'T understand what it fully means, and they think it means something that makes them slightly uncomfortable. There's a difference between having something that could trigger a full-blown anxiety attack and something that upsets you or distresses you. I don't think it's cool to make fun of people who do seriously have triggers, in fact if you do see someone who may be incorrectly using the word trigger then maybe just educate them on it and say it's kind of insensitive to someone who may genuinely have PTSD or other mental illnesses.

Edit: Unfortunately I hate seeing people constantly make fun of triggers on this forum because they don't truly understand the full extent of the word and the implications of it. Okay, make fun of the "overly-sensitive" people all you want, but how do you think the people with REAL triggers feel when they see you joking about it? It invalidates them. Even if you are just "joking" it sets into their head that it's just something to be laughed at and something that doesn't matter.


----------



## himeki (Aug 26, 2016)

hmmm....to be honest, i dont think its right to say it. sure, its kinda funny to see people yelling THAT TRIGGERS ME!!!1!!!!1 but when people handle it maturely then no, you shouldnt find it funny. stuff should _*always*_s be tagged, because some people just dont want to see that stuff.


----------



## vel (Aug 27, 2016)

it's funny to me, it's usually used sarcastically so i don't mind. but when people say it in poor taste, while making fun of people with actual mental illnesses, then it isn't so funny. the entire "triggerd11!" joke is based toward bad SJWs, also attacking butthurt people. i use it when i don't have anything else to say and my friends make a funny joke about me, which i don't mind. i guess to different people it might be offensive or something, but honestly i don't find that it should be offensive as long as it's appropriate


----------



## reririx (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't say it and I get irked when people do it. I don't know if it's because a lot of people are saying it these days. But it also depends on the situation. If you are upset and say, "I feel so triggered due to that person's actions", yeah okay. But if you go "OMG TRIGGERED" etc it's annoying. Idk why. 

Today I was dealing with these teens who obviously looked younger than 19. I work at a movie theatre and have an area with a bar in it. They wanted to watch a movie in the area with a bar. I said, "You guys obviously do not look 19, and since there's a bar you can't go in." This girl said, "DID YOU JUST ASSUME MY AGE?" and the boy was "TRIGGERED"..................... I glared at them.


----------

